# Muddy River Bass Club



## Judge717 (Jan 18, 2014)

The Muddy River Bass Club will begin it's 2014 season at West Point February 22nd. We will be launching from Yellow Jacket with a new season format. Two tournaments per month in March, April and May. One in June and one in July. None in August. Two in September and October with the last tournament being a classic at a TBD lake. For more details and club rules, e-mail me @ JUDGE143@AOL.COM


----------

